# Place to Buy Razer Gaming Mouse



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Chaps,

Anyone know where I can buy "Razer DEATHADDER 2013 Ergonomic Gaming Mouse"
I have searched on online couldn't locate a store which this item is available. Most of stores are Out of Stocks. Any Place Recommending to buy this ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

When in doubt .....


razor gaming mouse | eBay


eBay ...


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

saraswat said:


> When in doubt .....
> 
> 
> razor gaming mouse | eBay
> ...


Hi Saraswat,

I am also a Ebayer from a long time. But I need to purchase it Urgently. Ebay will take minimum 2 weeks to get the Item. So Is there any local store ? Souq only have old models :/


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Hi Saraswat,
> 
> I am also a Ebayer from a long time. But I need to purchase it Urgently. Ebay will take minimum 2 weeks to get the Item. So Is there any local store ? Souq only have old models :/


QueClub in Karama or Al-Ain Computer Center in Karama. Either one should be the best options


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Safwanish said:


> QueClub in Karama or Al-Ain Computer Center in Karama. Either one should be the best options


Thanks Safwanish,

I will check and Update this thread !


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://goo.gl/maps/ozJVu

Look at both the places that I've highlighted, you might be able to find it there.


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

If your buying deathadder you must be playing fps games? which games do you play if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## secrethq1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I usually play CS:GO


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I am sure i saw this mouse in Virgin store the other day.
I noticed it because of the futuristic shape - as well as the steep price!
Cheers
Steve


----------

